# Cub Cadet snowblowers



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

Who makes these? My neighbor just bought a new one yesterday, 30" wide 3 stage for $1500. Are they worth that kind of money?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Newer Cub Cadets (last 25 years or so) are made by MTD..
MTD is considered ok quality, but on the lower end of the quality scale..
not as good as Ariens, Toro or Honda.

IMO, no, its not worth $1500.
I wouldn't pay more than $200 for any MTD..and only if it was more than 25 years old.
(I wouldn't buy a new MTD, ever, at any price..a nice one that is 25 years old, or more, however could be a contender for a reliable machine..)

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> Newer Cub Cadets (last 25 years or so) are made by MTD..
> MTD is considered ok quality, but on the lower end of the quality scale..
> not as good as Ariens, Toro or Honda.
> 
> ...


ΔΔ 
l l l l
What he said.


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 13, 2013)

I have to agree with the other posters. This is what I've noticed with Cub Cadets, MTD, and the lower end Craftsman are also made by MTD. 

The biggest giveaway it's MTD is they are the only ones whose linkage to the transmission is a small wire, putting it in R2 puts a lot of stress on it. Everyone else uses a rod (and for good reason IMHO). This is the easiest way to tell if a Crafstman is MTD built or not as I believe their upper end models are made possibly by Toro. Toro, Ariens, Honda, use rods to control the transmission. 

The augers are very high off the ground compared to other manufactures which generally means less ability to clean particularly less snow. The augers are 1 1/2" off the ground with no ability to lower them. The Toro's, Ariens, Honda's are about 1/2". 

The welds are few and far between, they tended in my opinion to be just tacked together. There's more welds holding one side of a Toro than I saw on an entire Cub Cadet/MTD. There's also a lot of flex in the bucket. If the welds break on a bucket typically it will then become loose/wobble and the belts break. 

In my experience, it couldn't turn the chute right 90 degrees it was more like 80 so it always points a little forward. My house, that would mean blowing snow into my bay window. 

The engine controls are all right behind the left handle, if that weren't enough there's a big wing nut that faces into the controls as well. The controls of Ariens & Toro are on the side/top out of the way of the handle. 

The levers for steering are very flimsy plastic. Looking at them I wondered how they'd survive when it gets cold and they become brittle and I'm fumbling with big gloves. Another guy at the store came and told me his broke the first year, they're too thin to handle brittle cold. He also told me the chute control works great when it's warm and in a store... but when it's cold the chute control fights him in actual use. 

On the 3-stage Cub, I noticed the side augers push the snow near the middle auger but nothing actually moves it from there into the middle. I would think that hurts the ability of the 3-stage in light/low volume storms. 

They do typically have bigger engines, usually a 28" has an 8 or 9hp motor from most manufactures but MTD puts an 11hp motor on theirs which is a bit unique. Ariens uniqueness is putting 14" impellers on theirs, Toro is no shear pins and shooting excess snow back into the auger. Honda's claim to fame is being commercial grade, more hp, high efficiency, chute physics (nothing throws further than a Honda), and hydrostatic tranny but they cost 2x more. 

The biggest concern to me though, is the wire controlling the transmission. If it breaks or pops loose from what I saw the machine is jumping into 6th gear and staying there. For longevity and importance a rod should control the tranny.


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

OK Thanks. I'll have to get over there and eyeball his machine today. I'll keep my mouth shut about what your saying here though. He thinks it's a great piece of machinery and I don't want to burst his bubble.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, maybe you can find some way to let him know without bursting his bubble. You're not doing him any favors by NOT telling him what you now know. He can get a much better snowblower for that same money.

EDIT: Somehow find out if the machine can be returned first!! If not, then no point discussing any further.


----------



## 2point2 (Sep 20, 2014)

Piedmont said:


> _The biggest concern to me though_, is the wire controlling the transmission. If it breaks or pops loose from what I saw the machine is jumping into 6th gear and staying there. For longevity and importance a rod should control the tranny.


The 3X _HD_ models have a rod. 

Take a close look at the CC HD models at your local tractor shop before painting the CC models with the MTD brush.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

2point2 said:


> The 3X _HD_ models have a rod.
> 
> Take a close look at the CC HD models at your local tractor shop before painting the CC models with the MTD brush.


MTD purchased Cub Cadet in 1981... What are you referring to? They're all MTD products.


----------



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

I looked at some cub cadet's before buying my new Ariens and there is no comparison at all between them, Ariens wins hands down... Toro, Husqvarna, Ariens, Honda are the only brands I would even touch


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ariens28 said:


> I looked at some cub cadet's before buying my new Ariens and there is no comparison at all between them, Ariens wins hands down... Toro, Husqvarna, Ariens, Honda are the only brands I would even touch


Add Yamaha.


----------



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Add Yamaha.


Yamaha too  

If I couldn't buy an Ariens, I would of bought a new Husqvarna with the hydrostatic drive... very nice machine


----------

